# Multiple trains on the same track



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Sorry - Can't figure out how to do a poll...

I guess I'll just ask the question .... How many of you run your trains on DC track power using independent throttles? e.g. A/C TE on-board, or LocoLinc on track power. 


The poll would have had you choose between these: DCC, Battery Power, Live Steam, Track Power - using independent throttles, Track Power - using block/cab control, Track power - using start/stop sequencing (leap frog).


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Del on my indoor layout I run track power, using TE and ultima power supply, but can run my battery power QSI/G-wire Airwire things there also. Outdoors the same I have ability to run track power using TE, Battery power using a trail car with TE, and also QSI/Airwire throttle/g-wire diesel with trailing battery car also. I try to keep the best of all the worlds, so I am not limited to just one type, as I have several different set-ups, and depending on my mood for the day use whatever. Like when it snows use my Airwire/battery on board Norfolk/So. engine to plow off the snow off of my outdoor layout for conveinience. Real simple to just take engine out set on track flip two switches, and off we go a plowin. Summer time when it's not so cold you don't mind taking time to hook up wires, and away ya go with track power. Run engines independantly with my Airwire throttle, and airwire battery setup in one engine and QSI, and g-wire independantly with a trailing battery car for power. The Airwire throttle will conceivably run 9,999 trains independantly from one throttle according to Airwire! I get into trouble with trying to run two-three at a time. But then i'm functionally-disfunctional!!Hee Hee. The Regal


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll frequently run two train on my mainline at the same time. One on DC and one on battery power. I do have a passing siding blocked off for a third train if I wanted. I also have two different battery set ups one RCS, one TE battery, so I could, theoretically, have four trains on my mainline if I was so talented. 

-Brian


----------



## stanman (Jan 4, 2008)

I use two throttles on one loop of my layout. One throttle controls the catenary and the other controls the track. It's the section shown in the little photo below.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2008)

I have to layouts in two different locations, one indoor, one outdoor.

Both started as conventional cab control with DC or PWC on the track which allowed only one independent loco in any given block at a time.


Both layouts have been converted to DCC while retaining all of the original cab control functionality. When in DCC, I just open all the blocks and run trains where ever I want to.

For awhile I tried constant DC on the track with radio receivers in the locos, I was not overly impressed with that system.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

We use simple common rail block control. The railroad is split into 23 blocks and each block can be accessed by any of three wireless track-powered throttles (two TEs and one RCS). Using this method we run seven trains simultaneously on about 600 feet of track. Three run point-to-point, and four run on interconnected loops with two alternating leap-frog-style at the station. Any train can access any point and travel in either direction on the railroad without the hand of God.










Using this simple block-control method we have trains 1) slow and leap-frog at the station, 2) slow and stop at the coaling/fueling/watering facility, mine, west station, and unloading facility, and 3) stop and wait for each other at the 30 degree crossing as necessary so as to avoid collision.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Batteries forever! 

You won't look back.


----------



## Splicer (Nov 29, 2008)

I used to run 2 trains at once with one throttle...Keep them spaced to begin with and it worked quite well...


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2008)

Batteries forever! 

You won't look back.


I did. I was unimpressed.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I converted to DCC a year ago and never looked back. So many possibilities and no big wiring problems. Battery is definitely out as i hate the price you pay for the batteries can get expensive if one has a lot of locos and I can run indefinitely. Don't like waiting on charging either. Later RJD


----------



## OzarkRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I use DCC and love it. Would not think of anything else.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

DCC here, when running multiple trains, batteries mean multiple battery packs, which means multiple battery chargers and limited run time. I like running MU'd diesels and doubleheading steamers. 

Having my locos speed matched (standard DCC feature) means no limitations in what runs with what. 

I'm very happy with my decision. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Joe Mascitti (Oct 30, 2008)

As soon as QSI comes out with plug and play for USA loco's...I'll be in DCC land...


RJ..get ready to help install all the boards


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Interesting responses, but none really answered the question ... Are you really interested in running an independent DC throttle on track power? I am always asked if my products (which are designed for battery power) will work on track power, and I always say no. I assume that those asking the question really mean ... will it work on track power without any modifications to the loco? Well, if you go to the trouble of isolating the motor for and independent control system, why would you not just go to battery power or DCC? So ... How many of you actually run track power with independent throttles like LocoLinc or Aristo on-board TE?


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Del 
A very interesting question. 
I am eagerly looking forward to the answers.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The first post is:


Sorry - Can't figure out how to do a poll...

I guess I'll just ask the question .... How many of you run your trains on DC track power using independent throttles? e.g. A/C TE on-board, or LocoLinc on track power. 


The poll would have had you choose between these: DCC[/b], Battery Power, Live Steam, Track Power - using independent throttles, Track Power - using block/cab control, Track power - using start/stop sequencing (leap frog). 


I submit I answered the "poll" with one of the specified answers.

Regards, Greg


p.s. what is really the difference between:

[*] using DC on the track and an on-board receiver/deocder [*]DCC on the track and an on-board receiver/decoder [*]DC or AC on the track with DCS (MTH) and an on-board receiver/decoder [/list] I think the type of power applied to the track is not the question, but using track power with independent throttles...


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't think any one will answer truthfully..or w/o getting their point across. 

In all these years I can only think of one place with track power where the guy had (what ever sytem) letting the engines be independant of each other, but he had to keep them on different tracks cause he could not watch them all. I was the only visitor who brought a train that could run with him. all other visitors had stock engines. With the bragging of his layout that he did ,others was very disoppointed.


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

It would be nice for all of us to get some clearer cut answers. 
Del's question is pretty straightforward and nothing to do with DCC per se. 

How many use constant voltage track power with on board R/C units such as Locolinc, On board TE and perhaps QSI/G-wire/AirWire? 

Even if I was convinced there were a significant number running like that I doubt I would add a bridge rectifier to the RCS/EVO hardware. However, I too would like to know how many.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Not me. I even use my batteries on track powered layouts.


----------



## Splicer (Nov 29, 2008)

While it is true battery powers main drawback is the length of runtime between charging...I must admit it really is the way to go...Especially today with the vast improvement in battery technology charging times are as low as 15 minutes and power lasts twice as long at a minimum...With battery power you can run literally anywhere...even on the floor of a motel room with no track...


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

For me it would depend on the size of the layout. 

I currently am straight DC with a Crest BTE, but I'm also a small 10x20 layout, critter engined, single track, single operator set up, and simple block control with good 'ol fashioned Atlas block switch controllers. I dont run multi-trains at the same time. The same will be true if get the outdoor layout built, it will simply be too small to justify multi-train operations. 

If I could build my dream layout inside, at 15x30 it would be large enough to consider DCC but I would have serious problems adding the necessary circuit boards inside some of my smaller engines, forget batteryR/C, if theres no room for a DCC circuit panel, let alone adding a battery and reciever pack (no I wont do trailing cars). 

Outdoors where the very large layouts are becoming more common. I wouldnt want to even think about track powering something large or complicated like Marty's or Jens Bang's layouts, DCC or not, way too much serious wiring. Battery R/C makes more sense there, I wouldnt want to think how big of a breaker box I would have to add to the house track powering a couple thousand feet of track, let alone the underground work needed to make it all safe. 

DCC might make sense for smaller to moderate size layouts, say typical backyard sized layouts but your still going to be pumping out alot of Amperage into those rails if your running multiple locomotives, some of those USA dismals draw a lot of Amps just to keep them moving. But for me, DCC makes the most sense indoors, in smaller scales, at lower amperages. I'm still not convinced its the way to go outdoors on anything large.


----------



## Bret W Tesson (Jan 6, 2008)

I have at times run multiple trains using constant track power to control one loco (Bachmann K-27 w/QSI control) and battery power for another (Connie w/ battery & Airwire). Having only one large loop, I generally don't do this as I like to let the trains just run and sometimes walk away. Do to possible uncouplings, derailments, batteries dying etc. I prefer to put my engines on different loops and thus I'm currently modifying my layout. Multiple trains on one loop requires constant care and feeding. My new layout will have three loops that can all be powered by constant track power or isolated with no power for battery operation. 

So to answer your question, yes I would be interested in independent DC throttles on track power. Cost and simplicity are key. I may expand my QSI system to other locos but 'm also intersted in Aristocraft's new "Revolution" to help fill this need. My QSI system has been somewhat problematic forgetting what was in memory.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

( I won't do trailing cars) 
Vic 
steam engines w/o a tender would look alittle silly....


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 12/10/2008 2:16 PM
( I won't do trailing cars) 
Vic 
steam engines w/o a tender would look alittle silly....


Yep, sure look funny

















































Downright Hi-larius in fact!


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I always wondered how much pee it takes an engineer to get steam???


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Steam locomotive engineers always have to stand up because they have a tender behind.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

go one TC


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Reason they don't sit is they cant reach the pedals







Later RJD


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Del. 
Looks like we had one or two maybes. 

I do know personally of a couple of operators that use constant track power with on board R/C units. But they haven't responded. 

Compared to DCC or battery R/C the percentage is miniscule.


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By TonyWalsham on 12/15/2008 11:41 PM
Del. 
Looks like we had one or two maybes. 

I do know personally of a couple of operators that use constant track power with on board R/C units. But they haven't responded. 

Compared to DCC or battery R/C the percentage is miniscule.

Yes, I agree Tony. Not something I am going to pursue.


----------



## Tom Lapointe (Jan 2, 2008)

*DCC for the "sparkies"*







, *& R/C for live steam. *







If the live steamer has insulated drivers like my 3-cylinder Accucraft Shay, I often run both (sometimes even *double-headed! *







):



Running by myself, 3 trains seems to be the maximum number I can run without getting into trouble (main limitation being timing trains, *especially running in opposing directions, *to meet at the two passing sidings).







However, even 2 trains can result in *"operator overload"*







if you throw manipulating a *camcorder & 2 separate RC controls (1 DCC wireless, 1 for live steam) simultaneously!*


















Tom


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

*We run track power with block... Batt. guest are welcome but have to watch the block signals. *


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm late to this thread! I run on track power with remote--four locos with QSI and airwire, four with Aristo's 75 mhz TE. I'm very happy with it. I can usually run three at a time without disaster. The QSI/Airwire combo is col. I still haven't even begun to touch what it can do


One nice thing is the lights--we have lights in the cars, and we run some building lights off the track, so constant track power is great. I have the voltage to the track set through an aristo 10 amp throttle, so I can run a conventional DC loco if need be


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

_Posted By Del Tapparo on 12/08/2008 9:07 PM
_ _Interesting responses, but none really answered the question ... Are you really interested in running an independent DC throttle on track power? I am always asked if my products (which are designed for battery power) will work on track power, and I always say no. I assume that those asking the question really mean ... will it work on track power without any modifications to the loco? Well, if you go to the trouble of isolating the motor for and independent control system, why would you not just go to battery power or DCC? So ... How many of you actually run track power with independent throttles like LocoLinc or Aristo on-board TE?_

END QUOTE!!!



I do that. Set it up last year right around this time. If you isolate the motor why not go to battery or DCC?

Battery just seems like a pain to me--expensive, complicated, battery packs always charged/not charged, limited run times, extra drain for lights and sound or long trains. It works for many people, I can see the attraction, it just wasn't for me. DCC? To be honest, I could not understand how DCC worked. Boosters? Decoders? wireless throttles? CV values? Huh? It seemed too expensive, and to complicated. I have no real modeling experience aand never tried DCC in HO or any other scale. 

At first I used the aristo 75 mhz TE, which was about as cheap as you could go at the time. It worked ok and still does. Then I tried the QSI. Now I'm interested in DCC, maybe, though I have a lot of the advantages of DCC with the QSI/airwire combo. I' not sure why I'd want to go to DCC now, except reversing loops would be easy and it would be cheaper to add locos


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

TOM,

You are going to start a war!


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

WAR,, theres no War, everyone is always right.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

To each his own way of running. Later RJD


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

The included diagram illustrates how we run 7 trains.

Four are operated on interconnected loops with two (shown in red) leap-frogging at the stations.

The yellow route is the service facility route and trains slow and stop at the various elements of the service area shown at the top left ot its run. It crosses the scenic volcanic loop and automatic crossing protection detects if a train is already at the intersection and makes this train wait as appropriate.

The turquoise route is the scenic volcanic loop route and these trains will automaticly wait for the service facility route trains if they come to the intersection first.

The green route is the mine line and it slows and stops at both ends as well as at the station in the center.

The magenta route is the Lizard Lake Line and takes passengers back and forth between the station area and the lake.

Finally, the dark blue line shuttles passengers between the station and the Chameleon Caverns Mineral Springs recreational area.

The automatic operations can be overridden at the flip of a switch letting trains access any portion of any of the lines.


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2009)

For now, I run one train on each oval using track power and a track side TE. I'm in the processing of switching over to battery, so this coming summer, I hope to have multiple trains running one each oval. I have enough room to run 5 trains easily when I get the new receivers and battery cars set up.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Careful, Ed. 

A battery loco is a great accessory for a track power layout, but once you convert one, you'll want all of them converted.


----------

